# RLI Insurance?



## darby (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone have RLI product liability insurance? If so, can you share how much it costs and are you satisfied with it?  

I need liability insurance and have priced out two so far:

Soapmakers guild is $500
and Indie beauty network is $395

just wondering how much RLI runs.


----------



## Genny (Dec 28, 2012)

RLI will run different for pretty much everyone.  If you contact them, they'll give you a quote.  Some people pay around $150 a year, while some pay 3 times that amount.  But I'm satisfied with them.


----------



## MaitriBB (Dec 28, 2012)

I wound up going with the soap guild's insurance, but I did request a quote from RLI.  They quoted around $200/year but that was at a very low limit, I want to say $25000 liability.  Many of the craft fairs and shows around here require a minimum of $1M liability.


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2012)

darby said:


> Does anyone have RLI product liability insurance? If so, can you share how much it costs and are you satisfied with it?
> 
> I need liability insurance and have priced out two so far:
> 
> ...


You have to join the Indie Beauty Network which costs $150.  That with the insurance comes to $545.
The Soapmakers Guild is cheaper with insurance and membership $500.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been trying to get a quote off the insurance end of the guild because I require $5 million a year in liability.....


----------



## JackiK (Jan 4, 2013)

I, too, found the guild the best route.  My only advice is to make sure the limit you're getting is not a "shared limit."  I never would have thought to ask until one of the agents from another firm pointed it out.

Not sure what the $150 premium covers, but the best price I found outside the guild for a $1M policy was around $750.  The nice part about the guild is you get a lot of other perks, should you choose to take advantage of them.


----------



## NavInspired (Jan 12, 2013)

I would love more info on insurance, I can only find info from the states. My first quite was 1,400.00


----------



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2013)

Through the Guild (www.soapguild.org) it is $500 a year including membership for Canadians.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 12, 2013)

I use RLI because I am primarily a hobbyist and most of my soap that goes into the world is gifts or donations to fundraisers.  Just to be on the safe side, I have insurance to cover the donations as money changes hands as the organizations typically auction or raffle the soap.  It's about $140 per year.  It's not the very lowest category of coverage but fairly close to it.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 12, 2013)

We can't get that one here,,,


----------



## sapone (Jan 24, 2013)

darby said:


> Does anyone have RLI product liability insurance? If so, can you share how much it costs and are you satisfied with it?
> 
> I need liability insurance and have priced out two so far:
> 
> ...



My RLI policy is about $200. It does have a limitation of $5k in sales per year but it offers $1Mil liability coverage. 
I was with the Guild for a year but I could not justify the membership cost with, what I think, is lack of any real value as a member.


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 28, 2013)

I also have RLI but will be changing at the end of my term. I paid $210 for one year. My husband owns an apiary and we want to sell our honey online but RLI will not cover us for that.


----------

